# Traded for this beauty, anyone seen one before?



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Traded my bro-in-law my 13' RiverHawk for a project boat a couple months back, because I needed more to work on after the hurricane. 

Boat is called a Little Jewel. It's a 1992, 14' long and wider than a Gheenoe, with higher sides. Any of you guys seen one of these before? Has a center dry storage. Glass seems a little heavier and has flotation all along the sides. I have only found one mention of one online with a fair bit of searching.

So far I cleaned it out, we gutted the transom wit a chainsaw (super fast and easy, rotten wood). I dropped it off with Harry in Panacea and he put a composite transom in it for me, WAY more robust than the original. He also repaired the floor where the glass covering the keel was de-laminating.
Here are a couple with the transom gutted. Inside is going to be sand beige and outside will be dark green.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Cool, and in good hands!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Still have work to do, but it'll be a while before I get around to it. Here's what it looks like after I got a first coat mostly done on the inside.

Using Rustoleum marine paint since this ride doesn't warrant Awlgrip. Very satisfied with it so far, it lays down smooth, just did a bit of sanding and wiped down everything with mineral spirits before the first coat. Rolled on with a foam roller.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Come on, nobody has seen one of these before? You guys can ID a Hull and provide back story with way less info than this. I'm curious where they were built (I know the place was at least near Panama City), and what they were a splash of, or just inspired by Gheenoe or what.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

A word of caution about wiping down with spirits. Sometimes it will leave a oily film and affects the adhesion of the paint. I've use denatured alcohol with good results.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

BassFlats said:


> A word of caution about wiping down with spirits. Sometimes it will leave a oily film and affects the adhesion of the paint. I've use denatured alcohol with good results.


Thanks, I'll find some alcohol before I get going on the next coat, or outside.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice little boat


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

noeettica said:


> Nice little boat


Thanks! I know you know Gheenoe boats and their clones, you ever see or hear of these before?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd love to find something like that to play with.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

The name Little Jewel sure seems appropriate.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I've never seen these, but they are one of the many gheenoe knock off's most likely. What brand does it say on the title?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I've never seen these, but they are one of the many gheenoe knock off's most likely. What brand does it say on the title?


Little Jewel or some abbreviated version of that. Still haven't found much of any information on these.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Update.

I picked up my 9.9 Merc from having a carb job done the other day when I was at home. Still haven't done any sanding or painting on the outside.

I am thinking about building some type of alum cap for the bow so I can have an integrated trolling motor mount on the front.

I may have to mount some gunnel rails on this thing too, my buddy schooled me on how to get a good price on them again. @DuckNut I already have a Quart of some gloss dark green for the outside of the hull, what was the name of the coating/product you recommend for the bottom of duck boats? I think I remember reading a post you made with a recommendation for a specific one but can't remember, or find it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Update.
> 
> I picked up my 9.9 Merc from having a carb job done the other day when I was at home. Still haven't done any sanding or painting on the outside.
> 
> ...


Frog spit is one I have used. Some sort of silicone graphite.

Southern airboats has many of specific brand names.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

What is the red "dye" in the resin used in the new glass work?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Back Country said:


> What is the red "dye" in the resin used in the new glass work?


I have no idea, @Boatbrains may know. I did tell him that it would be getting painted so there was no need for gel coat or for it to match anything, just be strong.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me try 
@LowHydrogen, @Back Country 
It is so you can identify glass that has not been wetted properly or areas too resin rich. No difference from clear mek other than color


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

I understand why the resin is dyed red. I'm a relative nubie to glass work, and what I don't know is exactly what it is that is used to make the resin reddish. Whatever it is, can I use it with epoxy? I've just about got all the glass cut for my Gheenoe refurb, and would like to give slightly colored resin a try, if I can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

Sorry but the answer is no. We use red mekp for just the reason @DuckNut said. You don’t want to put mekp in your epoxy. You can add a little pigment to it though. Just verify that it is compatable which most will be as long as they aren’t some oil based type weird stuff.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

Very good. Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Back Country said:


> Very good. Thanks!


Go to Walmart and go to the toy model section and buy a bottle of Testors model paint. DO NOT shake it. Buy a syringe to suck the pigment from the bottom or use a paper towel to wick up the oil off the top. Find one that has seperated. These pigments are compatible with epoxy.

Hint: pick a color which is close in color to the paint you are planning to use. That way when to scratch it it won't be noticeable.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Lot of knowledge on this forum, that's why I like it!

Y'all still haven't figured out the history of my boat though . I'm beginning to think it must have been a small time operation that came and went pretty quick.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Micro dye powder would be my choice. You don't want any funky paint products getting mixed in. Another choice would be a industrial colorant called 844. Sherwin Williams industrial stores will give you a few ounces in a cup for peanuts.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Lot of knowledge on this forum, that's why I like it!
> 
> Y'all still haven't figured out the history of my boat though . I'm beginning to think it must have been a small time operation that came and went pretty quick.


What is on the title? What is the hull ID?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Micro dye powder would be my choice. You don't want any funky paint products getting mixed in. Another choice would be a industrial colorant called 844. Sherwin Williams industrial stores will give you a few ounces in a cup for peanuts.


844 is the pigment in Testors model paint.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> 844 is the pigment in Testors model paint.


That's one expensive way to get colorants. I have every color they make in quart cans LOL


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> That's one expensive way to get colorants. I have every color they make in quart cans LOL


It is? It's a whopping $1.07 out the door.

Keep in mind this for spot repair on a Gheenoe.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> What is on the title? What is the hull ID?


Can't remember exactly, it's Little Jewel or some abbreviated version of that. I'll have to get a pic of the hull ID when I get back to FL, it'll be a couple weeks.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

If you have a friend who can get the HIN for you before your trip...Here you go.

http://www.hinsearchplus.com/hs_userguide.aspx


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

richg99 said:


> If you have a friend who can get the HIN for you before your trip...Here you go.
> 
> http://www.hinsearchplus.com/hs_userguide.aspx


 thanks Rich
very helpful info.
make it a sticky.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Can't remember exactly, it's Little Jewel or some abbreviated version of that. I'll have to get a pic of the hull ID when I get back to FL, it'll be a couple weeks.


Sheesh man, I will have moved on to identifying the next fly by night gheenoe clone by then.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

taffrail said:


> Pretty sure that is a paid advertisement picture. Why there is no Wild Turkey to be seen


Wild turkey is about the only decent bourbon you can find these days, since the hipsters have been snatching up the rest of it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Looky here.... a thread where you guys can work it all out.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fellow-bourbon-drinkers.51940/


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> What is on the title? What is the hull ID?


Not too sure what he did with the transom but the ID number may have gone with it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

taffrail said:


> Not too sure what he did with the transom but the ID number may have gone with it.


If it was there (on the outside), it should still be there, when I gutted the transom I left the outside skin intact to reduce fairing/finish work.

Edit: I am going to look for it when I get back home in a couple weeks. I'll let you guys know what I find.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

taffrail said:


> Not too sure what he did with the transom but the ID number may have gone with it.


If he cut the boat in half, the HIN would still be written on the title. Which in turn should have been re-created on the hull.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've read, though never verified, that manufacturers put TWO identical HIN numbers in their boats. The second one may be under a fore-cap or other permanent fitting. Might try a flash light and a mirror when you are looking.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

View attachment 62636


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

anytide said:


> View attachment 62636


I read that thread. That was about all I have found on these boats.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Update:

Still not done with the painting/resto, but got the hull # decoded. 

Apparently this was manufactured in 1990, so the year on the title is wrong (92). Or possibly it wasn't titled until then. It was made in Wewahitchka, FL by PanHandler's Marine.

Per the site "PanHandler's Marine has started making boats, yachts and other watercraft as of 5/15/1990 and went out of business on (2/4/2004) in the following country: USA."









I am wondering it it's hull #15 or if it was some other code they used internally (hull 1 month 5, etc) I doubt a small time builder pumped out 15 hulls between May and Dec of 1990.

Builder/owner name was listed, I may try and track him down to ask him about these boats.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How's the little skiff workin out man?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Haven't used it yet. I moved and have been busy with other things.

Still have a little finish work, all of the outer hull to paint, another coat on the inside, and need to finish drilling the transom and install a plug.

Probably going to sell her after I'm done. Really like these little rigs, but too many boats. Might trade it for an HF Transceiver if I found the right deal.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Once upon a time someone was asking about some off the wall boat that was built in the panhandle and the company was out of business.

Ironically the man's daughter came on here to give the history of the boats.

I do not remember any more details than this but if you spend some time searching on here you might find the thread.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Yep I remember that thread, those were the Kennedy Craft boats.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

It was a magnificent flame war until mods pulled it


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> It was a magnificent flame war until mods pulled it


You're thinking of another thread, I can't remember the name but I remember it getting cancelled lol. This is the one Duck is taking about.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/kennedy-kraft-pana-craft-boats.43319/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> You're thinking of another thread, I can't remember the name but I remember it getting cancelled lol. This is the one Duck is taking about.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/kennedy-kraft-pana-craft-boats.43319/


Sure is. You are a superstar!


----------



## Mark McKinney (Feb 17, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> Thanks! I know you know Gheenoe boats and their clones, you ever see or hear of these before?


I have a friend in Tallahassee who has a 16' ? for sale. It is wider and heavier than a Gheenoe. A nice boat, though.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Mark McKinney said:


> I have a friend in Tallahassee who has a 16' ? for sale. It is wider and heavier than a Gheenoe. A nice boat, though.


Does it happen to be flat green?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> You're thinking of another thread, I can't remember the name but I remember it getting cancelled lol. This is the one Duck is taking about.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/kennedy-kraft-pana-craft-boats.43319/


Wow. This is a cool thread. I wish it went on longer. I never heard of them, but, love the whole story.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Wow. This is a cool thread. I wish it went on longer. I never heard of them, but, love the whole story.


You can still see/find those boats all over N. FL from Perry to Ft Walton, and up into S. AL.


----------



## Mark McKinney (Feb 17, 2020)

I can't remember???


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Mark McKinney said:


> I can't remember???


10-4 I Live on the South side of the lake west of town and just saw the only other one I've ever seen and it was flat OD green. Two houses down of all places.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

It will be going up for sale soon I'll put a link to the post in this thread in case anyone is interested.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

So luck would have it I had a conversation with the son of the man who built these awesome boats!

Here's a little backstory on the origin.

"There is little info online as the internet was just becoming a thing about the time my father stopped building them.
Our family has always been boating family, boat racing, sail boating, fishing, skiing...everything. In the 80's my father acquired a Gheenoe to fish the area around our camp at Howard Creek to get to places our bass boat at the time could not. He never liked the design of it and said he could build a better little boat (to suit his needs) and so he did.
They were not a copy or variation of any other hull, he had his own ideas and went with it. He built over 150 boats out of the shop and only stopped when lifelong back pain started getting to be too much. He built them alone and truly loved it. He did custom stuff per request like dual live wells, etc. It wasn't very profitable as he sold them for around $900 at the time. Also, not a single boat ever sat unspoken for. They were sold before they ever left the mold. He went back to welding after some down time and never built any more boats for customers. He lives in Tennessee now and is slowing down a bit.
In April of 2018, I drove up to Tennessee and got the molds and have them here in Panama City."

Thanks @mick001 for the history. Hopefully others looking for info can find this thread. Tell your Dad he built awesome boats!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

LowHydrogen said:


> So luck would have it I had a conversation with the son of the man who built these awesome boats!
> 
> Here's a little backstory on the origin.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great backstory and your restoration turned out very nice. Still putting it on the market or keeping it for the lake?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Zika said:


> Great backstory and your restoration turned out very nice. Still putting it on the market or keeping it for the lake?


No I'm still going to sell it, I've got a 16' Alweld in the lake. 

Boat is done, but I had to steal the gas hose for my aluminum boat, and I want to start the motor and run it a bit before I sell it. New one should be here in a few days.

Hasn't been run since had the carbs done by the Merc dealer in Blountstown, and new trailer bearings.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

For sale

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/14-little-jewel-w-9-9-merc-3-200.80064/


----------



## HallinBass (Aug 18, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> So luck would have it I had a conversation with the son of the man who built these awesome boats!
> 
> Here's a little backstory on the origin.
> 
> ...



Awesome that you managed to figure out the backstory and was able to share it, i just picked up one of these sweet little boats, it was advertised as a gheenoe but i knew it wasn't but i couldn't pass it up it was just so original. after posting it on a facebook trying to figure out more about it your brother in law actually tipped me off to it being a "little jewel" and after googling that's how i ended up here. my manufactures id says it was built buy a spray & sun fiberglass out of liveoak. Its great to finally solve the mystery. thanks!


----------



## HallinBass (Aug 18, 2020)

HallinBass said:


> Awesome that you managed to figure out the backstory and was able to share it, i just picked up one of these sweet little boats, it was advertised as a gheenoe but i knew it wasn't but i couldn't pass it up it was just so original. after posting it on a facebook trying to figure out more about it your brother in law actually tipped me off to it being a "little jewel" and after googling that's how i ended up here. my manufactures id says it was built buy a spray & sun fiberglass out of liveoak. Its great to finally solve the mystery. thanks!


forgot to add mine says made in 1986!


----------

